# Greenies?



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

I picked up a Greenie treat today to give it a try.
Toro absolutely loved it and spent hours chewing away on it!
However, I'm slightly worried about the digesting process of the treat. I read some articles saying that it was okay, while other say to stay away from it.
I don't usually use a product that has mixed reviews, but Toro loves these so much.
Have any of you tried these?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Their original recipe was not digestable, although I heard that they "reformulated" their recipe a few years ago...but I just don't trust them so I choose not to feed them. I think probably 99% of active members here do not feed Greenies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> Their original recipe was not digestable, although I heard that they "reformulated" their recipe a few years ago...but I just don't trust them so I choose not to feed them. I think probably 99% of active members here do not feed Greenies.


I won't give Greenies after all the horror stories.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, with all the safer chewing options, I wouldn't buy Greenies


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I gave Doobie Greenies and it, only one, gave him very runny poos and you could see the chunks of the Greenies that were never digested. I don't like these at all and would never give them to any dog.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't use greenies. We tried using the "pill pocket" variety of them when Heidi was sick and taking so many pills every day, but she would just throw up. So we stopped using the pill pockets and found other creative ways to give her the pills. I don't trust them.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I gave them to my first malt, Pebbles. She loved them too but she also almost choked to death on one so they are a no no in my house. I had to litterly go down her throat and get it out. My advice to you is *don't use them.*


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

Millie devoured hers, but it gave her diarrhea. Now our go-to chew is an antler or a very occasional bully stick.


----------

